# Inappropriate Smurf names



## Fat Brian (Aug 11, 2011)

Last night Crystal and I went to see the Smurfs, we both grew up watching the cartoons are were curious to see what the big screen treatment would do with them. Overall the movie was not bad but one part had me rolling in the aisle. They have added a few new Smurfs to the clan, one of which being the blatant Shrek rip off Gutsy Smurf who wears a blue plaid kilt.

Without giving away too many plot details a few of the smurfs become separated from the others and spend a few nights on their own. As they are going to sleep they begin mentioning all of the smurfs they miss and one of the characters mentions that they don't miss Passive-Aggressive Smurf. One of the other characters chimes in that they understand and that while he always seems nice when he leaves you always feel bad.

This got Crystal I thinking, what are some inappropriate smurf names/personalities ? So far we have Pedophile Smurf, Rapey Smurf, Close Talker Smurf, and Blue Supremacist Smurf, what can you think of ?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2011)

Manic-depressive Smurf.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2011)

.....Kay, So first I just wanna say I just about died when you say they mention "Passive-Agressive Smurf" ...That sounds... awful. 


Secondly, I'd like to add: _Kills-A-Lot _Smurf, and _Smurfs-For-Money_ Smurf.


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2011)

Cracky Smurf.


----------



## dragorat (Aug 11, 2011)

*Gassy Smurf!*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2011)

nobody is happy to have Stinky Smurf or Loanshark Smurf in Smurf Village


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2011)

- Alky Smurf

- Leather Smurf (alternatively Mistress or Master Smurf)

-Stoner Smurf

- Cougar Smurf

- Cunning Linguist Smurf


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2011)

OctoSmurf...


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 11, 2011)

Begging Smurf

Trashy Smurf

Gangsta Smurf

Bitchy Smurf


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2011)

Slutty Smurf. 
Gigolo Smurf.


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2011)

TechnoSmurf. Any Tennessean from Smurfreesboro!


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 11, 2011)

Public Masturbation Smurf

Slave Smurf

Auto-erotic Asphyxiation Smurf


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 11, 2011)

2smurfs1cup Smurf


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2011)

STD Smurf not to be confused with FTD Florist Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2011)

Papa Smurphy's bake-at-home pizza maker Smurf:eat1:.


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2011)

"What ever is *least* likely to go wrong, will go wrong *every* time!"
Smurphy's Law Smurf


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 11, 2011)

Pill Poppin' Smurf
Roid Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2011)

I almost forgot Smurfer Girl!


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 12, 2011)

Homewrecker Smurf

Polygamy Smurf

Jihadist Smurf

George W Smurf

Goatse Smurf


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Aug 12, 2011)

Hipster smurf
Guido smurf


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 12, 2011)

Kinky Smurf, Sexy Smurf, Smurfin' Bird, The Twincesty Smurfs, Felchy Smurf


----------



## pegz (Aug 12, 2011)

Smurfalicious


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor Oral Hygiene Smurf
Sexual Harassment Smurf
Lawyer Smurf
(Insert any political title here) Smurf
Planking Smurf


----------



## MattB (Aug 12, 2011)

Dave Smurf.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 13, 2011)

Let's see... Stripper Smurf or Slasher Smurf.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Poor Oral Hygiene Smurf
> Sexual Harassment Smurf
> Lawyer Smurf
> *(Insert any political title here) Smurf*
> Planking Smurf



Weiner Smurf !!! :happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 13, 2011)

Salacious Smurf

Solicitous Smurf

Shitty Smurf

Sappy Smurf

Snotty Smurf


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 13, 2011)

Choad smurf.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Weiner Smurf !!! :happy:



Priapism Smurf!
Pyromaniac Smurf
Intermittent Explosive Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Priapism Smurf!
> Pyromaniac Smurf
> Intermittent Explosive Smurf



DaddyOh, I'm surprised you haven't thought of HaggiSmurf and ChiaSmurf!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 13, 2011)

imfree said:


> DaddyOh, I'm surprised you haven't thought of HaggiSmurf and ChiaSmurf!!!



I'm a little off my game this week imfree... That's why I'm glad I got you watching my Chia back, buddy!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

Excuse my morbid and sick sense of humour


Necro-Smurf
Pedo-Smurf
cumdumpster-Smurf
Juggalo Smurf
Manson-Smurf
Satanic Smurf
ADD Smurf
Druggy Smurf
Nazi smurf (This mostly in reference to the theory that the creator of the smurfs was an anti-semite. According to the comics, the female smurf was originally rather ugly and similar to the propaganda portrayal of Jews by the Nazis. And when the female smurf was 'made beautiful', she had long blonde hair and such to fulfill to that 'beauty ideal' But yeah, I'll STFU about all the random facts before I bore people)


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 13, 2011)

Snarky Smurf

Ubiqutous Smurf

Undjulating Smurf

Tanacious Smurf

Twisted Smurf

Chiding Smurf

Hell-acious Smurf

Twilight Smurf

Bloodsucking Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 13, 2011)

DimmerSmurf!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 13, 2011)

Who's Your Daddy Smurf


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2011)

Lactose-Intolerant Smurf
Dyslexic Surmf
CAPSLOCK SMURF
That's What She Said Smurf


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 14, 2011)

pornie smurf

jack off smurf

pedophile smurf

kkk smurf

rapey smurf

muggy smurf

pootie smurf

gives everybody a handjob smurf

and to go with Casting's "that's what she said smurf" "you ain't never lied smurf"

inspired by Nancygirl's "who's your daddy smurf" "baby mamma smurf" and "baby daddy Smurf"

social media bully smurf

under aged sexting smurf

not inappropriate to me but " kiss my fat ass smurf"

lemon party smurf

two girls one cup smurf

cum noises smurf

pink sock smurf


----------



## biggirlsrock (Aug 14, 2011)

Douchey Smurf


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm surprised at you all. Most of these are fairly tame...

Backdoor Smurf
Blue-ball Smurf
Ingrate Smurf
Pantsy Smurf
Lintlicker Smurf
Troglodyte Smurf


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 14, 2011)

Multiple Personalities Smurf

Panty Sniffer Smurf

MILF Hunter Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2011)

SOCIOPATHICSMURF


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2011)

Overuse of the exclamation point Smurf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

You are NOT the father Smurf


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 14, 2011)

|_337$|\/||_|rF (Leetsmurf)


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2011)

NosePickerSmurf!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 14, 2011)

Momma's Little Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2011)

ARRYTHMIASMURF!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2011)

*fgsfds smurf*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2011)

Snooki Smurf.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2011)

Hannibal Smurf.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuggedaboutit Smurf


----------



## diggers1917 (Aug 14, 2011)

Necrophillic-paedophile-with-chronic-dysentery Smurf


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> |_337$|\/||_|rF (Leetsmurf)



My head just imploded. I haven't seen that seriously used since high school.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 14, 2011)

methsmurf
low self-worth smurf
can I borrow $2 smurf
non-tipping smurf
can I have a bite of that smurf
triflin' smurf
smurf...Please...
50 smurf


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

Madoff Smurf


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 14, 2011)

excuse me ahead of time...

bloodwings smurf


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2011)

You Gonna Eat All Of That Smurf
How Much Can I Get For This Smurf
Just the Tip Smurf
Another Five Minutes Smurf
I Ain't Got All Day Smurf
How Can You Watch This Shit Smurf
Courtesy Flush Smurf
I'm Really A Prince in My Country, No Really Smurf


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2011)

Smegma Smurf.



you're welcome!


----------



## orin (Aug 14, 2011)

MUTHA-F**KIN SMURF !!!! 

He aint got no inside voice ... he like samuel L jackson !!!


----------



## Fattitude1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wouldntcha love to see....

5X Smurf
Supersize Smurf
BellySmurf
GrowingSmurf


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 14, 2011)

Badonkadonk Smurf

WTF smurf

Where's The Beef Smurf

Oh No You Didn't Smurf

LMAO Smurf

BiPolar Smurf

Masoginistic Smurf

Hedonistic Smurf

Skitzophrenic Smurf



and of course.......Dontgetallzitkusonme Smurf! :bow: :bow:


----------



## MattB (Aug 14, 2011)

The Vampire LeSmurf.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 14, 2011)

Constipated Smurf

Flatulent Smurf


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 14, 2011)

Jail-bait smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2011)

ShortSmurfBlues Smurf


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 15, 2011)

Twilight Smurf

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 15, 2011)

Jizzy Smurf


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 15, 2011)

orin said:


> MUTHA-F**KIN SMURF !!!!
> 
> He aint got no inside voice ... he like samuel L jackson !!!



Ha ha ha ha! A Samuel L Jackson Smurf... 

he walks around saying...

"No I can't stop yelling 'cause that's how I talk! You ain't never seen my movies?"


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2011)

TackySouthernSmurf, a trailer-trash kinda' Smurf, if you will.





* Yaah, I live in a trailer.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 15, 2011)

Smurfy Knoxville
The Teflon Smurf
The Boondock Smurfs


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 15, 2011)

mafia smurf

joe pesci smurf

godfather smurf

don corleon smurf

michael corleon smurf

mobbed up smurf

go to the mattresses smurf

horse head in the bed smurf

offer you can't refuse smurf

robert deniro smurf

everytime i try to get out they pull me back in smurf

big pussy smurf

soprano smurf

johnny sack smurf

tony soprano smurf

garrotte smurf

jersey housewife smurf * waits to get spanked by her italian friends from nj* sorry i couldn't help myself


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 15, 2011)

Bukkakae Smurf


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 15, 2011)

golden showers smurf


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 15, 2011)

Huffer Smurf

Smacked-up Smurf

Brian Blessed Smurf

Ransom Smurf

Leper Smurf

Cropsy Smurf

Candlejack Sm-


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 15, 2011)

Jackass Smurf

Tentacle Smurfer Smurf.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 15, 2011)

smurf and turf


----------



## imfree (Aug 15, 2011)

Electro-Smurf, he makes great mic's, phono cart's and great pro-sound gear! 

View attachment electrovoice logo smurf wb sm.jpg


----------



## Melian (Aug 17, 2011)

Tub Smurf
Nip-slip Smurf
Rusty Trombone Smurf
HIV-positive Smurf
Oily Discharge Smurf
Anal Leakage Smurf
Rectal Prolapse Smurf
Painful Erection Smurf
Rotting Corpse Smurf
Disemboweled Smurf

It would be awesome to see some of these. Think of the adventures they would have.


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 17, 2011)

Would it be possible to make Garbage Pail Smurfs cards ?


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2011)

Louise Goffin-Kid Blue

Sorry there's no link, damned copyright police must have pulled all videos from the web, WMG probably bought the rights recently.


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Would it be possible to make Garbage Pail Smurfs cards ?



Or Mutant League Smurfs cards! Instead of playing hockey or football, they're all just hideously deformed.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 19, 2011)

Melian said:


> Tub Smurf
> Nip-slip Smurf
> Rusty Trombone Smurf
> HIV-positive Smurf
> ...



Also know as: Gas with an Oily Discharge Smurf


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2011)

Nekkid old troll Smurf


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Nekkid old troll Smurf



It took me *one full minute* to connect your quote to your pic. In that vein:

Slow on the uptake Smurf
Derpy Smurf
Remedial Smurf
Blank Stare Smurf


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> It took me *one full minute* to connect your quote to your pic. In that vein:
> 
> Slow on the uptake Smurf
> Derpy Smurf
> ...



I tend to have that effect on folks


----------



## cherrysprite (Aug 20, 2011)

Stabby Smurf, aka Shanky Smurf


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 20, 2011)

Five Second Rule Smurf


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 21, 2011)

Butchy Smurf
Randy Smurf
Angsty Smurf
Fo' Shizzle Smurfizzle
i am sure i will be adding more later this is too fun XD


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 21, 2011)

SARS Smurf
Radioactive Smurf
Avatar Smurf
PETA Smurf
Teabagger Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 26, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Also know as: Gas with an Oily Discharge Smurf



All that inspired me to invent this one, Omega III Smurf!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurfy the Fister Smurf :huh:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2011)

Barrister Smurf
Slacker Smurf
Nucky Smurf
Ultimate Fighting Smurf


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 27, 2011)

Tentacle Smurfiing Smurf. 

[I could just see it! "SMURFIN' SMURFBERRIES! IT'S TENTACLE SMURFING SMURF!" "Run to your homes, my little ones!" ]


----------



## nitewriter (Aug 27, 2011)

Emily Post Smurfettique
Psoriasis Smurf


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 27, 2011)

Cap'n Fisty Smurf


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2011)

ChiaHeadSmurf



Move along everybody, nothing to see here.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dollah Make Ya Holla Smurf


----------



## Fox (Aug 31, 2011)

Funky Smurf.


----------

